# Does Anyone Have A Polaris 56 inch V Plow



## M&MSnow Removal (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a polaris v plow in decent condition but they recently discontinued the v plow so I am unable to locate one just let me know if you have one and how much thanks guys.


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Go to powersportsuperstore.com. They have 60 and 46 in v-blades in stock.


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

I looked for one of those for the better part of last summer. Every web site that showed them listed had been out of stock for a long time. Good luck with your search. I settled for a Cycle Country.


----------

